# Greg Noble of ISF/Hay Guard



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

It is with very heavy hearts that we announce the passing of Greg Noble. Greg was an invaluable member of our team at ISF, and more importantly, he was family to us. He will be dearly missed by everyone that had the opportunity to know him. He was truly a great man.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss John.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that John.....it's tough when a great man leaves us. They don't come around everyday....my heartfelt condolences to you his family and everyone at ISF.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. There are many men in this world, but very few great men. It is a sad thing when we lose one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry for you loss John.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers for the ISF family.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

John,

As you know, our business and me personally had a wonderful relationship with Greg. He not only was a professional that truly tried to do what was best for both ISF and for his clients, but more importantly he was a kind, good hearted and wonderful person. Amber and I have had several conversations over the past few weeks that we will never be able to pick up the phone and hear from Greg again. Even when he was calling about challenges, most of the calls ended with a laugh. Greg will be truly missed! Our daughter only met Greg a few times and when we told her of his passing, she sighed and stated, he was a good and funny guy (coming from a 14 year old that hadn't seen him in about 6 years). That is the impression he made on those he met.

I bet the stories told as his memorial last Friday turned the room from somber to laughter.

-Dan Dohrmann


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our sympathy for his family and friends.

Shelia & Jeff


----------

